# Martin Warthog?



## Robe1066 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello! New to the Forum. I have an older bow that I think is a Martin Warthog but I'm not 100% sure. Is there a way to ID this bow? It has several numbers scribed on the limbs and riser. One is 2430 WHD 8705; and the other is CLX 85280HV. I would certainly appreciate any help in my attempt to ID this beautiful old compound bow.


----------

